# WW II Columbia



## 55ColumbiaBuilt (Aug 18, 2013)

100% original...right down to the tires!  The man I bought it from has the original receipt issued by the government when sold to his father.  The tubes are holding air.   I even have the tool bag.  Serial #MG94023  

I'm seriously considering parting with it.








More images can be seen here:

http://mybicycles.weebly.com/columbia-ww-ii-military-bike.html


----------



## jkent (Aug 18, 2013)

Please contact me at jkent00@hotmail.com I am very interested in the bicycle. 
Thanks, JKent


----------



## Craig Johnson (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm interested if JKent does not purchase.


----------



## Bozman (Aug 24, 2013)

Don't part it out! With that paperwork it is such a rare find! Find a worthy home for it! I'd be interested in it also! if the other Gents don't get it first!


----------



## 55ColumbiaBuilt (Sep 8, 2013)

*The receipt and hang tag.*

Amazing to think these items have survived for as long as they have!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nothing like $2.00 for a good bicycle!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Oct 8, 2013)

*Nice Bike!!!*

DON'T EVER SELL IT!!! 

Hey I checked out your awesome photos too nice job!

Your 37 Trusport has the correct light you need for this Columbia 

Jamie


----------



## looneymatthew (Oct 14, 2013)

*thats cool*

you dont see that everyday.



55ColumbiaBuilt said:


> Amazing to think these items have survived for as long as they have!
> 
> View attachment 112646


----------



## 55ColumbiaBuilt (Nov 3, 2013)

It's up for auction on eBay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181252573791&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 4, 2013)

Before you let it go, could you verify the Original finish on the hubs and spokes, both front and rear...

Are they painted OD, black??? Or just parkerised???

Thanks


----------



## 55ColumbiaBuilt (Nov 4, 2013)

johan willaert said:


> Before you let it go, could you verify the Original finish on the hubs and spokes, both front and rear...
> 
> Are they painted OD, black??? Or just parkerised???
> 
> Thanks




They ARE NOT painted black.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Nov 5, 2013)

*Black...*



55ColumbiaBuilt said:


> They ARE NOT painted black.





They never were black on the MG and MC's


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 5, 2013)

Parkerised?


----------



## jkent (Nov 5, 2013)

It really depended on the production year of the bike. If i'm not mistaken they started out being parkerized and then moved on to being painted. or it was vise versa. I can't remember how I read that it has been a while back. but not    every bike had parkerized spokes and hubs and not every bike had painted spokes and hubs. 
JKent


----------



## Aeropsycho (Nov 5, 2013)

*I have had this stuff apart in my hands and...*

I'm going with the phosphate coating which some time looks black greyish green... yes there were no doubt black painted parts but not military grade bikes...

here is this which makes since to me... http://g503.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=213844


----------

